# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Anyone shop at JH Market?

## stevo27

Has anyone used this mob before and can recommend them one way or the other? 
Also, these downlights in particular -  https://jh.market/litelighting-10w-i...JzRa134B0izGRk 
They seem pretty good for the price anyone used these?

----------


## cyclic

That store, no, but the lights look the same as I bought locally about a year ago.
Reasonably good.
Paid about $9.50 for memory.
Get some spares when you order bc they are not always reliable.
I have replaced 1 in a year but the place I got them from is only 5 minutes away so not difficult to take them back and exchange.

----------

